# What does everybody think of marco



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I found a used Marco draine machine on CL and am not sure how good it will be. Don't know the model, but it has the open wire drum, "5 hp" motor (doesn't seem right, her description), and does not have an auto feed. It's $400 with 1 empty drum and 1 full drum and a foot pedal. The lady selling it doesn't know what size cable or how much of it there is. Should I consider this machine?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have an old powerpak 60 and it works well.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Would anyone know what model this is, and is it worth the $400, assuming the cable is trash?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Assuming the cable is trash and you were to buy 150-200 feet of cable to fill both drums, you're going to be into it at least $750 if you pay asking price. That's not bad for a working, good quality machine with new cables. If the cable looks bad, maybe you could get it for $300. I'm thinking the 5hp is actually 1/2hp unless it's one of those crazy gas powered machines. I've only used a Marco a few times and that was well over 15 years ago. As I remember, it worked well. They're reputable, well built machines.






Paul


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Now what about autofeed, does anyone think I could make another brand autofeed work, or where should I look for an autofeed for marco.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Tried to rebuild an older one...the rep didn't do the product justice as he knew the parts shipped were wrong, and they didn't retrofit. 

What's worse as it became a huge ordeal at the supply house as they thought I had them build a house, and I was trying to bring it back.

I've heard people have very good experiences with this product, even though I didn't at no responsibility of the product name.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Tried to rebuild an older one...the rep didn't do the product justice as he knew the parts shipped were wrong, and they didn't retrofit.
> 
> What's worse as it became a huge ordeal at the supply house as they thought I had them build a house, and I was trying to bring it back.
> 
> I've heard people have very good experiences with this product, even though I didn't at no responsibility of the product name.


I went through great lenghts to make sure I got the right parts when I ordered them......I literally got connected to the parts department with a guy who couldn't even speak english.....it was broken english with spainish mixed in. I dont speak spainish. I ened up have a parts breakdown faxed to me and getting the parts ordered from that. It was a big deal.....in the middle of it all I almost threw the machine away....kinda glad I didn't now tho.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own two Marco's, they both sit in the garage.

The LT 1000 the main line machine, had issues with the belt staying on the drum, and the auto feed worked when it wanted to. The machine tore through tough blockages, and the cable never knotted up in the drum. If I was to keep using the machine I would change the auto feed to a spartan style feed, and weld some sort of belt guides on the drum pulley to keep the belt from slipping off on start up. I would also change the wheels the ones they have on the machine where just big enough to get caught on the stairs with out the backer boards.

The other machine is the smaller sink line machine Pik -a-pak 60 if I recall. I have two drums with the 5/8 cable in it, and one drum with the 3/8 cable. I bought the wheel set for it since it was heavy and awkward to carry with the 50' of 5/8 cable. This machine worked real good.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

As for parts Allan J Coleman in Chicago has parts for the Marco's and if he does not have the parts he can get them for you. He has never sent me a wrong part yet.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ajc speaks chicago english, at least to me. lol. breid................:rockon:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I hated the Marco with the counterwound cable...treacherous little buggar...hit a blockage and you have to fight to keep the cable from shooting out. I hated the Spartan because it was so dang heavy and pulling out the cable wore me out....I liked the Rigid....but ...dont do that much big rodding where I is.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

stillaround said:


> I hated the Marco with the counterwound cable...treacherous little buggar...hit a blockage and you have to fight to keep the cable from shooting out.


Yep...
I remember that well...
We have some old Marco rigs at the shop parked up on the mezzanine with a bunch of other old junk like them off brand sewer cameras...

The boss hasn't even bothered trying to sell them...

I guess he figures they aren't worth much...

I kinda agree....


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet she was just reading off the machine and saw 5 and it is actually .5. 1/2hp would probrably be a 3/4 cable?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

If you can get the 80 or 90 Marco mainline machine with 3/4” cable and 3/4hp now that’s a hog right there,the 1/2hp does ok on 75ft but after that it really drops the power and torque down,need the 3/4hp motor for these machines alas,mine has the 1/2hp


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

sparky said:


> If you can get the 80 or 90 Marco mainline machine with 3/4” cable and 3/4hp now that’s a hog right there,the 1/2hp does ok on 75ft but after that it really drops the power and torque down,need the 3/4hp motor for these machines alas,mine has the 1/2hp


Can you still get parts for that thing? Or do you have to make your own parts out of hydraulic cement?😁
Does the standard left hand wound cable work in those machines?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

NO, NO PARTS, THE MACHINE RUNS THE WRONG WAY, IT USES RIGHT WOUND CABLES,


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> NO, NO PARTS, THE MACHINE RUNS THE WRONG WAY, IT USES RIGHT WOUND CABLES,


Yes what Jerry said,believe it or not Marvin at aj Coleman is carrying a few parts for olderarco machines,he got me a cable and couple cutter heads here awhile back,seweratz here has a Marco machine I would like to have


----------

